# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Vizio di notifica-ricorso inammissibile

## Sosetta83

Buona sera a tutti e un augurio per le feste passate e quelle che verranno!
Ho un problema con una sentenza della C.T.Provinciale, emessa dietro un ricorso effettuato dietro una Iscrizione di Ipoteca e le cartelle esattoriali per vizio di notifica (al cliente non sono mai state notificate) e per vizio di motivazione (siamo entrati nel merito - dietro consiglio di un funzionario dell C.Tributaria) poichè emesso a seguito accertamento da PARAMETRI con la pretesa complessiva pari ad  121.000,00
Nel ricorso (presentato sia all'Equitalia che all'Agenzia e successivamente alla Commissione) abbiamo allegato le stampe dei "ruoli" richiesti all'Equitalia, le stampe delle notifiche da dove si evinceva che il ritiro non è stato eseguito dallo stesso contribuente e tutto ciò che riguarda i Parametri.
Nella Pubblica Udienza la Equitalia Gerit NON si è costituita.
Si è costituita solo l'Agenzia che ha chiesto il rigetto per illegittimità passiva.
Dopo 22 giorni dall'udienza si è costituita la Equitalia, presentando (in ritardo) le controdeduzioni (delle quali non abbiamo ancora copia).
Dopo ulteriori 20 giorni la sentenza (verificata tramite le CONSULTAZIONI di ENTRATEL): SCIOLTA LA RISERVA DI CUI ALL'ART. 35 LA COMMISSIONE DICHIARA INAMMISSIBILE IL RICORSO. :EEK!:  
Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire perchè, di fronte ad un vizio di notifica, la Commissione ha dichiarato inammissibile il ricorso? :Confused: 
Vi ringrazio infinitamente ma non trovo nulla al riguardo! :-(

----------


## danilo sciuto

Un ricorso inammissibile non è un ricorso del quale non sono state accolte le doglianze: è un ricorso che non presentava uno degli elementi fondamentali previsti dalla legge.
Ti consiglio di chiedere la copia della sentenza.

----------


## Sosetta83

Grazie.... la tua risposta un pò mi rincuora ma dall'altra mi mette angoscia.
Le formalità sono sicura che sono state rispettate tutte. A meno che la Commissione Tributaria non ha accettato l'estratto di ruolo come atto impugnabile (mi sembra strano però....).
Comunque, si potrebbe fare (nel caso l'inammissibilità fosse derivata da un vizio o manca di un requisito) appello in secondo grado? 
O dovremmo muoverci in altre direzioni?
Grazie ancora per l'aiuto e per la gentilissima attenzione  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nonostante vi sia giurisprudenza favorevole (vedi rassegna giurisprudenziale sul sito) l'estratto di ruolo potrebbe essere stato giudicato come come atto non impugnabile. Apposta ti consiglio di chiedere copia della sentenza ! 
Nel caso ben peggiore in cui l'inammissibilità fosse derivata da mancanza di un requisito, non si può proporre appello. 
Facci sapere cosa dice la sentenza.

----------


## Sosetta83

> Nonostante vi sia giurisprudenza favorevole (vedi rassegna giurisprudenziale sul sito) l'estratto di ruolo potrebbe essere stato giudicato come come atto non impugnabile. Apposta ti consiglio di chiedere copia della sentenza ! 
> Nel caso ben peggiore in cui l'inammissibilità fosse derivata da mancanza di un requisito, non si può proporre appello. 
> Facci sapere cosa dice la sentenza.

  Danilo, ho la sentenza. La sentenza dice che è innammissibile in quanto non è stato proposto ricorso nel termine previsto dall'art. 21 Dlgs 546/92. Ovvero, l'estratto di ruolo risale a marzo 2010 e l'impugnazione è stata effettuata oltre i 60gg. Non dice altro.
Ma, nel caso specifico, l'art. 21 non parla di estratto di ruolo in caso di mancata notifica....! Da quel poco che ho potuto capire, parlando con alcune persone, in teoria non dovrebbero esserci termini per la proposizione del ricorso.... ma non vorrei che ho interpretato male, e che i 60 giorni comunque decorrono dalla venuta a conoscenza del contribuente del debito.... Mi sembra strano che comunque il giudice non ha validato la notifica... Cosa potrei fare???? Aiuto....

----------


## joy

Purtroppo questa storia dell'impugnabilità dell'estratto di ruolo è ancora nebulosa perchè se da una parte la Corte di Cassazione affermato che larticolo 19 del d.lgs 546/92 prevede limpugnazione sia della cartella che del ruolo" che chi sostiene, a mio parere giustamente, che essendo il processo tributario di natura impugnatoria possono essere impugnati solo gli atti lesivi dei diritti del contribuente, ora finchè l'estratto di ruolo non viene notificato non produce effetti lesivi per il cittadino da qui la non impugnabilità dell'atto.
questo in via generale, entrando nel merito da quello che mi sembra di capire è che il cliente non ha ricevuto neanche l'avviso di iscrizione di ipoteca, nell'appello devi provare giurisprudenza alla mano  a smontare la tesi della commissione, hanno indicato riferimenti giurisprudenziali a sostegno della loro tesi? 
ps secondo me in via generale quando si contesta la mancata notifica non bisogna mai entrare nel merito della pretesa visto che non si conosce il contenuto dell'atto non ricevuto  :Wink:

----------


## Sosetta83

Joy, la sentenza parla di "decorsi i termini". Siamo entrati un pò nel merito, in quanto dall'estratto di ruolo, si evince di cosa si tratta. La cosa che mi chiedo, a meno che non mi sbagli, è che l'art. 21 del Dlgs 546/92 parla di ruolo e cartella, strettamente collegate tra loro, dove il solo  ruolo si può impugnare tramite la cartella....L'estratto "debitorio" dalle varie giurisprudenze viene considerato atto a tutti gli effetti impugnabile, però non rientrante nell'art. 20....e credo che non dovrebbe avere i termini di decadenza per la proposizione del ricorso. Ora, nel mio caso, in data 04.03.2010 è stata richiesta la stampa delle relate, in data 22.06.2010 è stato depositato ricorso. Secondo la Commissione, il ricorso doveva essere presentato entro i termini specificati nell'art. 21, a partire dal 04.03.2010.
Cioè, secondo loro, questo 04.03.2010 è come una "notifica" quindi il ricorso  doveva essere presentato entro i 60gg successivi e quindi è da ritenersi illegittimo per decorsi termini..... 
Ma è fattibile una cosa simile???? 
Ci sono presupposti per andare in secondo grado?

----------


## joy

I presupposti per l'appello ci sarebbero se riesci a trovare appigli dottrinali e giurisprudenziali alla teoria che per l'estratto di ruolo non ci sono termini di impugnabilità. 
Sarebbe bello sapere se il principio del "ne bis in idem" si applica anche qui  :Confused:

----------


## fabioalessandro

io a sto punto aspetterei il passo successivo di equitalia e li ricorrerei per mancata notifica degli atti presupposti
senza entrare nel merito o altro in secondo grado....visto che perderesti anche quello non avendo nessun atto formale da annullare

----------


## Sosetta83

Salve a tutti... allora, il ricorso è innammissibile perchè il giudice ha rilevato il "tardivo" deposito del ricorso, ovvero si è basato sui termini applicabili alla "conoscenza legale" (famosi 60gg)  e quindi NON sulla conoscenza fattuale, per la quale la giurisprudenza non impone termini di impugnazione. 
Proporre ricorso in secondo grado non risolverebbe in ogni caso nulla, in quanto la Equitalia, una volta eccepita la mancata notifica dell'Ipoteca, può benissimo rinotificarla, e il contribuente si ri-trova nelle stesse condizioni di oggi. 
La conciliazione giudiziale, sembra che possa essere proposta solo entro l'udienza di primo grado. Pertanto i termini sono scaduti anche per questo.
Cosa possiamo fare? C'è qualche normativa che prevede la possibilità di accordarsi con l'Agenzia delle Entrate oltre l'accertamento definitivo, oltre la sentenza di primo grado?
Il contribuente non ha altre possibilità di ricevere uno sgravio parziale? 
Ricordo che nacque tutto da un accertamento basato sui PARAMETRI anno d'imposta 2001, non ci fu contraddittorio per mancata consegna dell'invito nei termini, non fu possibili re-instaurarlo in quanto era già partito l'accertamento definitivo. L'accertamento definitivo fu consegnato in ritardo, non fu possibile fare ricorso. Cartella e Iscrizione di ipoteca non furono notificate. Ricorso primo grado dichiarato innammissibile (erroneamente dal Giudice). Aiutoooooooo

----------

